# Anyone raise plakat bettas?



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

I would happily trade plants for them! Local to DFW please, no shipping.

_Bacopa caroliniana
Hygrophila corymbosa angustifolia
Eleocharis vivipara
Ludwigia repens x arcuata
Monosellenium tenerum
Taxiphylum alternans
Hydrocotyle tripatita
Heteranthera zosterifolia
Anubias barteri coffeefolia
Nymphaea lotus _'Red'

The plants are all raised in Walstad tanks.

I'm not too picky about the fish as long as they are short-finned bettas. Males, females, unsexed young are all fine. I like bright colors, and have room for about 6 fish. Males will have individual planted nano tanks. I am also going to post on DFW Fishbox.

Thanks!


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

I know a woman who imports them but that is here in Colorado.


----------



## Luffy (Aug 23, 2012)

I have a great little baby one. Too bad I'm not in Dallas anymore :/


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Well you guys are no help, LOL!

I thought my best chance would be with someone who had more fry that he/she could keep from a recent spawn.


----------



## stmarshall (Jan 24, 2012)

The local Betta club has a meeting this coming February 23 at Joe's Pizza on Matlock Rd. just south of I-20 just across from Fry's electronics. I bet if you come to our meeting you'll find somebody who has what you want. We also have an show coming up in Alvarado around the 30th of March. and possible an action.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Steve, this is a great suggestion but I won't be able to make that meeting. If you happen to talk to anyone who might be interested, please mention me.

Thanks!


----------



## stmarshall (Jan 24, 2012)

Will do. We sometimes have people coming as far away as Arizona. There will also be a show and auction around the end of March.


----------

